# Jpeg Request or whatever tpye



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

I was jus curious if it is possible for anybody to be able to Make a superman symbol but instead of a S in it Put A C in it and make it jus like it ....jus curious if not no problem if so post it ...and when i get it tattoo'ed on me you'r project will always be on me lol


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

here superman with S.....










So you want A C on it...








:up:

What do you think?


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

All man thats bad *** ...But i was wantin jus a C...thats dope tho how u did that ...if u can make a Jus *C* In it i will get it tattooed next week and post some pictures of it ......My bad that is tottally my fault i jus noticed i captilized both letters in it ..

How long did that take u to make ...I Hope Not too long ....


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

My guess is ...it took less time to make it than it took to read your post...


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

eYe think Buck iz funni and clearly exercises a lot of self - restraint


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

CraigMB said:


> All man thats bad *** ...But i was wantin jus a C...thats dope tho how u did that ...if u can make a Jus *C* In it i will get it tattooed next week and post some pictures of it ......My bad that is tottally my fault i jus noticed i captilized both letters in it ..
> 
> How long did that take u to make ...I Hope Not too long ....


its noplms. here your superman C.








:up:


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i guess i got the font wrong 
what is that font? if i may ask?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Nice job wilson44512... gets my vote

buck


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

Yea yea yea ...like that one better ...No Offense WIlson ...U DId get the font wrong again my fault ....I mean u did a hella job ...Thanks both of u


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

So Heres What i am takin to the tattoo artist ....next week ....Thanks ya'll


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

CraigMB said:


> So Heres What i am takin to the tattoo artist ....next week ....Thanks ya'll


Nice one! good luck!:up:


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

Is It alright to request a M ..in this thread?


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

JoshuaEric said:


> Is It alright to request a M ..in this thread?


yeah you can, ill do for you.:up:


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

JoshuaEric said:


> thanks man


Here your superman 'M' :up:


----------



## JoshuaEric (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks alot i do like it.


----------

